# Itachi Set Making Competition



## Sen (Jan 17, 2009)

*Itachi Set Making Competition*​
Basically, create an Itachi-themed set and the winning set will ideally be worn for a day by participants and the set maker will win a prize. :3  It will be similar to the Bleach Character of the Month Competition that has gone on in the past.  

*Purpose:*
To have a fun competition for the Naruto-section of Narutoforums centered around Uchiha Itachi and allow people to try and test their set-making skills.  

*Guidelines:*
Make any set including Itachi  or any type of Itachi pairing (within the regular signature limits and appropriate of course).  *Please make two versions of the set, one for a senior member and one for a regular member.*  The senior size entry will be used for voting purposes, but the winning set will be worn for a day by participating members if they want so it would be nice to have both available. 

There is a limit of 2 entries per member.  You may make as many as you want, but you have to choose 2 for official entry and you can change your entries up until the last day they're accepted. :3

All entries and voting will be anonymous until the winner is announced.  Therefore do not show anyone your entry set or use it until the end of the competition.  Also, any cheating (trying to bribe people to vote for you, etc) will result in disqualification.

Also, please make a new set just for the contest (since no one should see it until voting).  Don't just try and submit an old set, and also do not use your entry until the competition is completely finished. <3


*Spoiler*: _Info on Avy/Sig Size Requirements_ 



You have to make 2 versions of your set and here are the exact requirements.  Also, if you want to check out how big an image is, simply right-click and go to Properties.  (If that doesn't make sense, read the Official Signature and Avatar Guide and it explains it nicely with pictures. :3)

NOTE:  There are only the *maximum* size limits so you don't go over them (which would break the rules).  You don't have to make them that big, just don't go over them. :>

Dimensions (Width) x (Height)

*Junior Version*
Avy 125x125 
Sig 550x400

*Senior Version* (Used for Judging)
Avy 150x150
Sig 550x 500

*Absolute Maximum Filesize Limit (Both)* - 1MB (1024KB)

To see the full version of the rules~
NF Signature Rules




*Timeline and Where To Send Your Entries/Votes:*

*Jan. 21st to Feb. 18th*- Submit your entries

PM your entries to Sen ~ Send a PM to Sen

*Feb. 19th to Feb. 26th*- Voting (More Details Later)

PM your votes to Hiroshi/Ska?i ~ Send a PM to Hiroshi/Ska?i

*March 1st*- Winner will be announced and everyone that participated or that would like to join in the fun that day will ideally wear the winning set. :3


*Prizes:*

The member that made the winning set will receive their choice of sparkles, a large avatar (150x200), or a custom user title which they will have for one month.  In addition, their set will be worn for the day. 

The competition should be a lot of fun, so please participate if you would like to join in. 

If you have any other questions, please contact Hiroshi/Ska?i or Sen.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 17, 2009)

Wait, wait, can't they be posted here? If you guys are going to be making epic Itachi sets I want a front-row seat. 

So that I can steal 'em. 

Just kidding. 

...


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds amazing


----------



## The Boss (Jan 17, 2009)

Hell yeah!~~


----------



## Tieria Erde (Jan 17, 2009)

ITACHISETPLZ

SPARKLES?


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2009)

I hope you all enter 
*
Nikushimi*- They'll all be posted for voting, so you can see them all then. 

*Twin*- Indeed if you win 1st


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 17, 2009)

Finding good art for this is tough.


----------



## Rainney (Jan 18, 2009)

Entering. 


Sοra said:


> I'll see what I can do.





ItaShoko said:


> Hell yeah!~~





Wadas said:


> ITACHISETPLZ
> 
> SPARKLES?


All worthy opponents. 

jkjk


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 18, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFF

LIAR

YOU CAN MAKE BETTER SHIT THAN ME AND YOU KNOW IT


----------



## Rainney (Jan 18, 2009)

No I can't. I'd say we're tied, though you could easily surpass me if you tried.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 18, 2009)

lol.. kids.


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 18, 2009)

We do have to include stock/our source image, right?


----------



## ninjanaruto12 (Jan 18, 2009)

*what is a set maybe i can do it?*

what is a set maybe i can do it?


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> We do have to include stock/our source image, right?



Well I'm basing this off the Bleach Character of the Month competition, and as far as I know they didn't have to include it, so you don't unless the artist specifically wants it to be known. :3

Hiroshi can correct me if she would like to change this though.   But otherwise I'm good with just the set since a lot of times people just find the stock on an image site and don't know the artist.



ninjanaruto12 said:


> what is a set maybe i can do it?



You have to make an avatar and a signature:

For example, this is my sig that was created by Sora (who posted in this thread) and my current avy (which used to match the sig, but I changed it recently. 




You have to make an avatar and signature with an Uchiha Itachi theme. :3


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Jan 18, 2009)

Count me in here


----------



## Alice (Jan 18, 2009)

Nothing better to do  ~~~~


----------



## Uffie (Jan 18, 2009)

Entering :ho

EDIT:  There should be a winner for both sig and avy   Spread the sparkles


----------



## The Boss (Jan 18, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Entering :ho
> 
> EDIT:  There should be a winner for both sig and avy   Spread the sparkles



Or.... or 2 winnars... 1st and 2nd.


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2009)

.:WokeN:. said:


> Count me in here





craZZy88 said:


> Nothing better to do  ~~~~



Excellent 



Uffie said:


> Entering :ho
> 
> EDIT:  There should be a winner for both sig and avy   Spread the sparkles





ItaShoko said:


> Or.... or 2 winnars... 1st and 2nd.



It's the complete set you vote on though. 

And admins said only one winner, so you guys will just have to try to win first prize then.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 18, 2009)

Did you get my entry, Julie?


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes I did Stef  Thanks 

That's 2 entries so far. :3


----------



## The Boss (Jan 18, 2009)

2 already?  I better go find some stocks.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 18, 2009)

The kids made them.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh.. you kids.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 18, 2009)

We have no life.


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2009)

That's not true. 

You guys just were motivated to start early   Technically the competition hasn't even begun yet 

Shoko- I'm sure you have plenty of Itachi pictures.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 18, 2009)

Sοra said:


> We have no life.


You too huh?  ..  



Sen said:


> Shoko- I'm sure you have plenty of Itachi pictures.


Yush.. I has many. Can't pick just one.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 18, 2009)

I was inspired by the Itachi pic I had in my folder. 

Then just pick two.


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2009)

^Itachi can inspire people that way 

*Shoko- *Well you can make two entries. 

Also, as I recently edited in the rules in the OP due to a question, you can change your final two entries up until the day they're all due, so you can make as many as you want and choose your final two for entry. :3


----------



## Captain Snow (Jan 18, 2009)

This is going to be fun.


----------



## Rainney (Jan 19, 2009)

Sen said:


> Shoko- *I'm sure you have plenty of Itachi pictures. *



She's got the advantage. We should deduct 3 points off her total score.


----------



## SQHatake (Jan 19, 2009)

It's going to be the first time I'll participate, I hope I don't mess up or anything ehehe.

I'm going to PM you Sen


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2009)

Sοra said:


> I was inspired by the Itachi pic I had in my folder. Then just pick two.


When does Itachi _not_ inspire?  



Sen said:


> *Shoko- *Well you can make two entries.


Perhaps I will enter two then.. 



Rainney said:


> She's got the advantage. We should deduct 3 points off her total score.


 nah, you kids do more sigs and stuff than I do.


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2009)

how many entries can we turn in??

i'll enter.. but don't expect anything until after feburary 7th.. 

Finals take precedence..


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't know how subscribing works but I am fucking pressing that button.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

Rainney said:


> She's got the advantage. We should deduct 3 points off her total score.





ItaShoko said:


> When does Itachi _not_ inspire?


I've had moments when he made me rage.


----------



## Rainney (Jan 19, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> When does Itachi _not_ inspire?


A lot of times. This being one of them.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 19, 2009)

Such blasphemy. Itachi always inspires.


----------



## Rainney (Jan 19, 2009)

Not me he doesn't. 

Well, not always. I guess sometimes he does.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

Itatard, lawl.

Well, he has his moments.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 19, 2009)

Justintard. He has many. The entries will be available for view february 17th right?


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

Ya, no.

Read rules and you will learn.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2009)

lol.. read first post plz. 




Sοra said:


> I've had moments when he made me rage.


Rage about his beauty? I do too. 



Rainney said:


> EVERYtime(s). This being one of them everytimes.


Edit for epic justice.


----------



## Rainney (Jan 19, 2009)

Danbooru > Itachi in inspiration.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 19, 2009)

Got it the first time didn't need to be told twice. I get a bad feeling I am going to be seeing a lot of itachi yaoi.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2009)

What's Danbooru? Is it some kind of poop?


----------



## Rainney (Jan 19, 2009)

gallyrat said:


> Got it the first time didn't need to be told twice. I get a bad feeling I am going to be seeing a lot of itachi yaoi.


I saw some really pretty ItaSauce pictures, but I wasn't sure I could use those so I didn't.
Either way, if I used a pairing picture, the immature people that don't like the pairing won't pay any attention to the GFX and just pass it. 


ItaShoko said:


> What's Danbooru? Is it some kind of poop?


You said that because you think I'd compare Itachi to poop, didn't you? 

Danbooru's a stock (not really, but I use it as that) website.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2009)

gallyrat said:


> Got it the first time didn't need to be told twice. I get a bad feeling I am going to be seeing a lot of itachi yaoi.


Being told to do something more than once is a forum thing.  We do it for the lulz. 

Itachi Yaoi? Who on earth would ever like that!~  



Rainney said:


> You said that because you think I'd compare Itachi to poop, didn't you?






> Danbooru's a stock (not really, but I use it as that) website.


Never heard of it.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

Rainney said:


> I saw some really pretty ItaSauce pictures, but I wasn't sure I could use those so I didn't.
> Either way, if I used a pairing picture, the immature people that don't like the pairing won't pay any attention to the GFX and just pass it.


Exactly, this is in the fanart section, they will see fandom over skills.


----------



## Rainney (Jan 19, 2009)

^ 

*@Shoko-*


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2009)

After a new question, I've updated the rules with the exact size requirements for the Junior/Senior size requirements. 



Captain Snow said:


> This is going to be fun. :urahaha



I hope you're going to enter then 



SQHatake said:


> It's going to be the first time I'll participate, I hope I don't mess up or anything ehehe.
> 
> I'm going to PM you Sen



I'm glad you're participating~  

And I've gotten it. :3



ItaShoko said:


> Perhaps I will enter two then.. ;33



Go for it. 



DarthPotato said:


> how many entries can we turn in??
> 
> i'll enter.. but don't expect anything until after feburary 7th..
> 
> Finals take precedence..



You can turn in 2 entries.  However, if you make another entry that you want judged instead of your original two, you can submit it in place of one of those. :3

So in the end, you get 2 entries.  And that's smart, school does need to come first. :<



gallyrat said:


> I don't know how subscribing works but I am fucking pressing that button.



Excellent 



gallyrat said:


> Justintard. He has many. The entries will be available for view february 17th right?



Actually I'll post them on Feb. 19th, when voting will start.  I'm not sure what timezone Hiroshi lives in, but she will close the voting sometime on February 26th. ;3  But you'll have that entire week to see all the entries.  



Sοra said:


> Ya, no.
> 
> Read rules and you will learn.



Indeed 



Sοra said:


> Exactly, this is in the fanart section, they will see fandom over skills.



Hopefully not too much though. :<


----------



## Rainney (Jan 19, 2009)

Sen said:


> Actually I'll post them on Feb. 19th, when voting will start. I'm not sure what timezone Hiroshi lives in, but she will close the voting sometime on February 26th. ;3  But you'll have that entire week to see all the entries.



HIROSHI'S A GIRL??


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

That surprised me too.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jan 19, 2009)

Rainney said:


> I saw some really pretty ItaSauce pictures



Wait, what?


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2009)

First page edited.   You can send your entries now as a few of you have already done. ;3

I'm glad you guys are asking questions, it helps me know what to edit in. 



Rainney said:


> HIROSHI'S A GIRL?? :uwah:uwah:wth:uwah



Yeah, I saw one of the other mod's mention it awhile ago.   She's apparently only 17 too.

By the way, still need your Junior Avy. :3


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 19, 2009)

How could Hiroshi be a male? Hiroshi is -5GMT IIRC.


----------



## Rainney (Jan 19, 2009)

*@Sora-* I your title referring to me? If so, I might have to copy that. 

*@Rae-* You've probably seen them. 

*@gally-* Lol reverse trap. 

*@Sen-* I know I know.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

Of course it refers to you. :3

I think I might work on another set for lulz.


----------



## Rainney (Jan 19, 2009)

That makes me happy.  

sasodeisethawhawhaw


----------



## Kairi (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm gonna loose but i'm gonna enter 


lol Shishi(Hiroshi) is a girl


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

Rainney said:


> That makes me happy.
> 
> sasodeisethawhawhaw


Just as planned. 

FFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2009)

gallyrat said:


> How could Hiroshi be a male? Hiroshi is -5GMT IIRC.



I don't know how that would prove gender, but okay 



Rainney said:


> *@Sen-* I know I know.



Isn't it pretty easy?  All you have to do is resize it. 



Sοra said:


> Of course it refers to you. :3
> 
> I think I might work on another set for lulz.



Another entry? 



Kairi♥ said:


> I'm gonna loose but i'm gonna enter
> 
> lol Shishi(Hiroshi) is a girl ;33



I'm glad~   You never know either. :3

Indeed.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2009)

I like this thread, I am going to enter.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh gawd, I've entered the fray late. ;___;


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I like this thread, I am going to enter.



I can't wait to see. 



Marluxia said:


> Oh gawd, I've entered the fray late. ;___;



So you're going to enter?


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm lurking the Ita FC to see if they have good fanart, I might just ask Rios.


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2009)

The fanart is buried amongst the spam, although .:WokeN:., Lucid Dreaming, and a few of us once spammed pictures for like 10 pages in a contest. 

Rios may have some too.


----------



## Rainney (Jan 19, 2009)

Kairi♥ said:


> I'm gonna loose but i'm gonna enter


You never know. 


Sοra said:


> Just as planned.
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFF







Sen said:


> Isn't it pretty easy?  All you have to do is resize it.


Actually, resizing takes days. 


ItaShoko said:


> I like this thread, I am going to enter.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


Sοra said:


> I'm lurking the Ita FC to see if they have good fanart, I might just ask Rios.


I never thought of that. 
Do you mind if I _use_ Rios too? 

(feels bad about that comment)


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2009)

Also for people looking for pictures, I might have said it already, but the Itachi FC has a PB near the bottom of the first post. :3

It hasn't been updated for awhile though as far as I know.



Rainney said:


> You never know.



Exactly, which is why everyone should try and enter~ 



> Actually, resizing takes days.



I see  

I guess I didn't realize it was so complicated. :/ 

All sizes are on the front page too, so if you've forgotten that (), the information is there.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

Rainney said:


>


How you got me to accept that pairing, I'll never know. 


Rainney said:


> I never thought of that.
> Do you mind if I _use_ Rios too?
> 
> (feels bad about that comment)


----------



## Rainney (Jan 19, 2009)

Sen said:


> Also for people looking for pictures, I might have said it already, but the Itachi FC has a PB near the bottom of the first post. :3
> 
> It hasn't been updated for awhile though as far as I know.
> 
> ...





Sοra said:


> How you got me to accept that pairing, I'll never know.


At first glance I though you said; "You got me to accept that pairing, so you never know." and I was like


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

If you win this contest I'll wear a SasoDei set for a week.


----------



## Rainney (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought you thought I'd win.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

I think it's a good wager.


----------



## Rainney (Jan 19, 2009)

reread, comment edited.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFF

I didn't mean it that way.  But what do you say?


----------



## Rainney (Jan 19, 2009)

I SAY YES.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

Your sig.

What about you? You need a penalty if I win.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2009)

The only one Deidara should be with is Itachi. 



Sen said:


> So you're going to enter?



Of course. As a proud, very active and avid poster of the Itachi FC, it'd be a crime for me to not enter. 

Thank goodness I've saved the waves upon waves of fanart that we've spammed in the Ita FC.


----------



## Rainney (Jan 19, 2009)

Sοra said:


> Your sig.
> 
> What about you? You need a penalty if I win.


Well.. what did you want me to do ? 
( reading too many doujins )


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

Rainney said:


> Well.. what did you want me to do ?
> ( reading too many doujins )


Wear a SakuSaso set. 

(It's ok, I figured)


----------



## Rainney (Jan 19, 2009)

You realize I kind of like SasoSaku now, right?


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

Hmmmm, ItaSaso?


----------



## Rainney (Jan 19, 2009)

That's hot. 

**


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

Rainney said:


> That's hot.
> 
> **


That's our bet.


----------



## Rainney (Jan 19, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 

FFFINE. I guess it's fair.


----------



## Byakkö (Jan 19, 2009)

I think I'll enter


----------



## Rainney (Jan 19, 2009)

Good luck Bya.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2009)

I wonder what my first entry will be. 

Good luck Byakko.


----------



## Captain Snow (Jan 19, 2009)

Sen said:


> I hope you're going to enter then



Of course, though as I look at the competition, I don't think I stand a chance.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 19, 2009)

A newcomer appears...


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2009)

*Rainney & Stef*- Nice 



Marluxia said:


> The only one Deidara should be with is Itachi. :hurr
> 
> Of course. As a proud, very active and avid poster of the Itachi FC, it'd be a crime for me to not enter. :del
> 
> Thank goodness I've saved the waves upon waves of fanart that we've spammed in the Ita FC. :hurr



Indeed 

I'm glad you'll enter <33



Byakk? said:


> I think I'll enter :plot



Excellent  



Captain Snow said:


> Of course, though as I look at the competition, I don't think I stand a chance. :argh



You never know. <33



PandaSage said:


> A newcomer appears... :LOS



I hope you'll enter as well.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 20, 2009)

I just finished my avatars, now on to the sigs.  I hate making sigs


----------



## Rainney (Jan 20, 2009)

Same.


----------



## Tyger (Jan 20, 2009)

Enters, Despite my lack of talent


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I would have entered...

I was almost done with my first set, and Photoshop decides that it no longer wants to work for me anymore.


----------



## Sen (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm sorry PandaSage.   You have until the 18th of Feb. though, so I hope you can make it work. 

I want lots of people to enter, including you~ 

*Also, please remember to include both a Senior Version and Junior Version of you set. <3*

@Rainney/Uffie- I simply resized it for you two, but next time please remember. :3


----------



## Uffie (Jan 22, 2009)

I've finished my sets 



EDIT:  Hang on, this competiton lasts for way too long   I don't have that much patience, who knows what I'll be doing in five weeks time


----------



## Sen (Jan 22, 2009)

Excellent, I've received them~ 

Well I wanted to give people plenty of time.  Some of you made entries pretty quickly though, lol.  Well hopefully you'll still be around in 5 weeks.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

Rainney said:


> You realize I kind of like SasoSaku now, right?


Any pairng with Suckura fails.  



Byakkö said:


> I think I'll enter


A challenger appears! 


hey *SEN!* How many entrees we have so far?


----------



## Sen (Jan 22, 2009)

So far, I think it's 5 entries and 1 half-finished one.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 22, 2009)

SasoSaku fanart is pretty hot. 

Glad to see this competition was well received.


----------



## Sen (Jan 22, 2009)

I've seen some good SasoSaku fanart   I obviously prefer SasoDei though. <33

Only because some people are so amazing  

I'm hoping for at least 10 entries though by Feb. 18th.  Esp. more from members of the Itachi FCs since some of them were one of the reasons that I requested this competition. ;3


----------



## Tieria Erde (Jan 23, 2009)

I SENSE SOME EPICNESS


----------



## Sen (Jan 23, 2009)

Indeed 

I'm waiting to receive your entry Twin


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 24, 2009)

A newcomer...re-appears.


----------



## Byakkö (Jan 24, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Any pairng with Suckura fails.
> 
> 
> A challenger appears!



Shoko! 

I already made my sig, I'm working on the avatar


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 24, 2009)

Whats with all the Yaoi talk? Is this going to be included in the sigs?

EDIT: I see pairing is allowed. I pray to god there will be some normal ones in this competition.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 24, 2009)

Normality


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> A newcomer...re-appears.



Indeed 

I'm glad you entered 



Byakk? said:


> Shoko! :wtf
> 
> I already made my sig, I'm working on the avatar :LOS



Excellent 



gallyrat said:


> Whats with all the Yaoi talk? Is this going to be included in the sigs?
> 
> EDIT: I see pairing is allowed. I pray to god there will be some normal ones in this competition.





I'm sure most people won't do pairings though since, as people were discussing earlier, people will disregard the set itself if they don't like the pairing.

But yeah, anything with Itachi. :3



Uffie said:


> Normality


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 25, 2009)

I finished my two entries.


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

Stef 

Indeed, that is 7.5 entries I think  (I'm still waiting for the rest of Kairi's <3)


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 25, 2009)

I want to see how much Keisha has improved.  This should be fun.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 25, 2009)

AHHH I WISH IT WOULD BE SOONER


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

Uffie   I'm sorry :<

Indeed.  

Of course, you won't know which entry was done by whom until the end.   Unless I do something stupid and upload them from my PB, in which all the entries will be named stuff like "Stef Sig," "Uffie Avy," etc. 

I need to remember not to do that.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm sure everyone will know there friends are anyway and it will still end up being biased


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 25, 2009)

Let's hope it's not too biased though, there are some sensible people that will vote.


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I'm sure everyone will know there friends are anyway and it will still end up being biased



As I said though, all voting is anonymous and I'm friends with most of you, and I can honestly say that I'd only be able to guess 2 of them.  Plus, there are newcomers that are entering too, so don't assume. 

Anyways, even if a person does recognize their friend, I hope that they'll vote for the entry that deserves to win. :3



Sοra said:


> Let's hope it's not too biased though, there are some sensible people that will vote.



Exactly.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 25, 2009)

I will be voting for the one that looks EPIC. Either by the way it is made or how the stock is used.


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

gallyrat said:


> I will be voting for the one that looks EPIC. Either by the way it is made or how the stock is used.



That's the type of attitude I want. 

Especially since most of us should be wearing it March 1st, so we want the best one. :3


----------



## Uffie (Jan 25, 2009)

AHHHH.

I will vote for the one I like best of course, especially as I'm going to wear it 

It's just everyone has different tastes ;___;


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

Very true.  

And I'm glad you'll wear it  

But I guess we will see what the general consensus is.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 25, 2009)

So we have to wear the winning set right?  I'm sorta confused on that whole part.


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, on March 1st we all wear the winning set. 

Well you don't have to, but it would be appreciated.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 25, 2009)

I will, don't worry. 

I'll sign in especially to wear it.


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

Stef pek

Thank you <333


----------



## Ender (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't enter cause my skills aren't great enough for competition + I have no time w/school...but I will subscribe...huge Itachi fan......my first 15 sets on any forum were Itachi...... I can't wait to see the entries!


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't wait to see Rainney's.


----------



## Sen (Jan 26, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> I can't enter cause my skills aren't great enough for competition + I have no time w/school...but I will subscribe...huge Itachi fan...:ano...my first 15 sets on any forum were Itachi...:ano...:spaz I can't wait to see the entries! :swtf



Well I'm glad you're still going to hopefully vote and participate on March 1st. 

And if you do want to enter, you can always try~ <33



Sοra said:


> I can't wait to see Rainney's.


----------



## Rainney (Jan 28, 2009)

Sοra said:


> I can't wait to see Rainney's.


Rainney's what?


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 28, 2009)

Rainney said:


> Rainney's what?



Hmmmmm. 

Your entry(ies).


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2009)

Hopefully that will be plural~


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh you know if it is or not.


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2009)

I meant I hope she makes two entries 

Then again, maybe she has...


----------



## Uffie (Jan 29, 2009)

Already cracking out the Itachi set I see


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, I guess she can't wait.


----------



## Sen (Jan 29, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Already cracking out the Itachi set I see



It helps for advertising. 



sοra said:


> Yes, I guess she can't wait.



Nice sig 

Although you scared me for a second, I thought you were wearing an entry sig.   And I already feel bad because some else did that and now if they want to enter they have to make another one. :<


----------



## Uffie (Jan 29, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> I can't enter cause my skills aren't great enough for competition + I have no time w/school...but I will subscribe...huge Itachi fan......my first 15 sets on any forum were Itachi...... I can't wait to see the entries!



Enter anyway, none of us have Photoshop skills that are that amazing 

The more the merrier as they say


----------



## Sen (Jan 29, 2009)

I think all the entries are amazing so far. 

I'm pretty happy 

Just got 2 more entries this morning


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm at lost. I dunno which Itachi pic to use.  There's too much.

How many entries so far *Sen*?


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 29, 2009)

Sen said:


> Nice sig
> 
> Although you scared me for a second, I thought you were wearing an entry sig.   And I already feel bad because some else did that and now if they want to enter they have to make another one. :<



Thanks. 

I know the rules, this is an old sig I had.


----------



## Zach (Jan 29, 2009)

They aren't being posted here.

I wanted to steal see them


----------



## Sen (Jan 29, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I'm at lost. I dunno which Itachi pic to use. :-( There's too much.
> 
> How many entries so far *Sen*?



There are so many great ones. 

I'm pretty sure 10. 5   (Still waiting on Avys from someone )



sοra said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I know the rules, this is an old sig I had.



I'm glad someone read them 



It looks great 



Sousuke Aizen said:


> They aren't being posted here.:cry
> 
> I wanted to steal see them:LOS



I'll probably make a new thread for voting to display them all~


----------



## Ender (Jan 29, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Enter anyway, none of us have Photoshop skills that are that amazing
> 
> The more the merrier as they say



Not the only reason lol its Midterm time at uni...so I don't have time to make one XD...but thx for the support


----------



## The Boss (Jan 30, 2009)

*Sen *I sent you a PM.


----------



## Rainney (Jan 30, 2009)

Sen said:


> I think all the entries are amazing so far.
> 
> I'm pretty happy
> 
> Just got 2 more entries this morning




I'm so gonna lose.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 30, 2009)

Damn you Shoko


----------



## The Boss (Jan 30, 2009)

*Uffie*: This is for the gummie bear orgy nightmare you gave me.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> *Sen *I sent you a PM.



Shoko 

Thanks for entering 



Rainney said:


> I'm so gonna lose.



You never know~


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2009)

Submitted my entries.

Have fun everyone.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2009)

Jason 

Thanks for entering~


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2009)

Of course, I wouldn't miss it for the world, love.  Though, can I change the sig on one of the entries?


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, you can change anything up until Feb. 18th~ 

Just PM me whatever you want to change


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2009)

Alright, I shall PM now. It's a sig change for the first entry.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2009)

Received it~


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 31, 2009)

I wanna lol at Marlys.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2009)

sοra said:


> I wanna lol at Marlys.



You don't lol at Marlu

Marlu lol's at you. :3

Though I have no intention of winning, I just want to see all the wonderful Itachi love.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 31, 2009)

It's not love for Itachi, I want that avatar. 

I like him, but I'm not "OMG ITACHI."  Though, some of those people are cool. :3


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2009)

Screw the avatar/sparkles/custom usertitle, I want Itachi love. 

Yeah, you better say some of us are cool.  OMG ITACHI.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 31, 2009)

Julie, Shoko, Shini and a few others are cool.  I don't judge the men cause well, it's lulzy.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2009)

sοra said:


> Julie, Shoko, Shini and a few others are cool.  I don't judge the men cause well, it's lulzy.



You bastard.  Just don't visit Ita FC then, you automatically turn gay for him if you do.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 31, 2009)

I think I joined on the first day I joined NF, but I never posted beyond my "hello, may I join?" post.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2009)

You will learn to appreciate the love of Itachi. One day...


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 31, 2009)

If he comes back to life and kills Sasuke I'll worship him.

It has it's upsides:

1. Naruto is a little better

2. April will be sad and I'll be there to comfort her.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2009)

No, because ItaSasu is a great pairing. 

Yeah, but then April will see this devious plan of yours and despise you for it.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 31, 2009)

She can never hate me and I can never hate her.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2009)

Why is there no God Itachi talk anymore?


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh Stef and Jason 

I'm just glad you entered, even though the reasons might not be just for Itachi.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 31, 2009)

Two main reasons were for you and that prize.  I also wanted to make a good Itachi set since this sig in the summer.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2009)

Sen said:


> Oh Stef and Jason
> 
> I'm just glad you entered, even though the reasons might not be just for Itachi.



And Julie.  

I'm a member of Ita FC, 'tis my duty to enter.  But you're right, to each his/her own.  And besides, you asked me to enter anyways~ <3


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm a little worried about my entry that I've been working on, it seems like everybody in this thread has a Lily Itachi set 

I'm beginning to worry that my entry may not be original enough if I use her art D:


----------



## Sen (Feb 2, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Two main reasons were for you and that prize. :hehee I also wanted to make a good Itachi set since this sig in the summer. ;33



Thanks   You're so sweet <33



Marluxia said:


> And Julie. :love ;33
> 
> I'm a member of Ita FC, 'tis my duty to enter. ;33 But you're right, to each his/her own. :love And besides, you asked me to enter anyways~ <3



You're sweet too :lovve  Indeed, everyone there should join 



Byakk? said:


> I'm a little worried about my entry that I've been working on, it seems like everybody in this thread has a Lily Itachi set
> 
> I'm beginning to worry that my entry may not be original enough if I use her art D:



Well I can't say anything specific about the entries, but I will say that it isn't all Lily art~ <3  

And it's more about what you do with the art that makes the set look nice and will make it stand out, at least IMO.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

Byakkö said:


> I'm a little worried about my entry that I've been working on, it seems like everybody in this thread has a Lily Itachi set
> 
> I'm beginning to worry that my entry may not be original enough if I use her art D:



lol Is that true? That would suck. ... 

(Goes to work on 2nd entree.)


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2009)

Can't wait to get it 

Remember you guys, only about 2 more weeks so I'd do them now so if you have a problem with something then you have time to fix them ;3


----------



## Ender (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't wait for the results


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 8, 2009)

Almost time.


----------



## Ender (Feb 9, 2009)

ONE MORE WEEEEK!!


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 9, 2009)

Geez it feels like I have been waiting a life time and we still have a week to go?


----------



## Sen (Feb 9, 2009)

Well I wanted to give people plenty of time 

Voting starts actually next Thursday on the 19th, but people still have until then to submit an entry. :3


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2009)

The time has flown by so fast. ;<


----------



## Sen (Feb 9, 2009)

I know, hopefully a few more people will enter though


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2009)

I probably would've look through the fanart Woken gave me to see if there was anything better I could find, but there's so much.


----------



## Sen (Feb 9, 2009)

Well you don't have to unless you want to


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 9, 2009)

I went with my gut and didn't replace my entries.


----------



## Sen (Feb 9, 2009)

Stef 

Actually no one has really done that so far, but only a few people submitted 2 also.


----------



## Rainney (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not gonna win.


----------



## Elle (Feb 9, 2009)

Just saw this thread and can't wait to see all the entries   So many talented people entering XDD.  Have the entries been posted anywhere yet?


----------



## Sen (Feb 9, 2009)

Rainney said:


> I'm not gonna win.



We'll see 



Elle said:


> Just saw this thread and can't wait to see all the entries   So many talented people entering XDD.  Have the entries been posted anywhere yet?



Not yet, they'll be posted for voting next week on the 19th and then the winners will be announced by March 1st when we all wear the set


----------



## Elle (Feb 9, 2009)

Heya Sen XD.  Are the entries going to be posted anonymously?


----------



## Sen (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes they will be. :3  All voting is going to be done anonymously through Hiroshi too~ <33  

I hope you'll vote, although there is still time to enter as well


----------



## Elle (Feb 9, 2009)

^_^ of course I'll vote .  May enter as well XD, been looking around for 'inspiration' .


----------



## Captain Snow (Feb 9, 2009)

I still haven't made my entry.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 15, 2009)

Damn it, 4 more days.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2009)

Let's do this.  I need more Itachi.


----------



## Uffie (Feb 15, 2009)

Keeping an eye on the competition


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2009)

Spying to see who you're up against?


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 15, 2009)

Today I discovered that Sen is female and I still have a shit load of time to wait for Itachi entries. Yay Me.


----------



## Uffie (Feb 15, 2009)

Spying makes it sound wrong


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2009)

The Kid said:


> Today I discovered that Sen is female and I still have a shit load of time to wait for Itachi entries. Yay Me.







Uffie said:


> Spying makes it sound wrong



Then surveying the competition sounds better?


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 15, 2009)

You are so lucky I don't neg. That face really annoys me for some reason.


----------



## Uffie (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, he should be quaking in his boots at that prospect


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2009)

Shh, don't let him know that.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 15, 2009)

Who said I was a him?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2009)

Your first initial posts I saw gave the vibe of a guy, not to mention your set.  I didn't mean any offense by it.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 15, 2009)

Which initial posts would those be? And how does a Death the Kid set mean I am a guy? He is an epic sexy beast. Any girl would like Kid.


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2009)

Only until Thursday you guys, then you can vote 



The Kid said:


> Today I discovered that Sen is female and I still have a shit load of time to wait for Itachi entries. Yay Me.



You thought I was male?   How did you discover the truth? 

Edit:  I thought you were a guy too actually  

Names that sound male make me think it's a guy, I've fallen into that trap so many times


----------



## Uffie (Feb 15, 2009)

I thought you were a guy too.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 15, 2009)

I am no longer speaking to you girls. Good day.


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2009)

*Uffie- *Me or The Kid? 

*The Kid*- Laters then~ 

I hope you plan to vote later this week and then wear the set on March 1st. :3


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2009)

The Kid said:


> I am no longer speaking to you girls. Good day.



But I'm a guy. 



The Kid said:


> He is an epic sexy beast. Any girl would like Kid.



I agree with this. <3


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 15, 2009)

Sen said:


> *Uffie- *Me or The Kid?
> 
> *The Kid*- Laters then~
> 
> I hope you plan to vote later this week and then wear the set on March 1st. :3



I will be back to vote. Itachi is too smexy not to come see. No Yaoi! Please!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2009)

The Kid said:


> No Yaoi! Please!



It depends on which entries win. Though you don't have to wear the set if you don't want to.


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm hoping there will be a new thread for voting too so I can post all the entries in the first few posts, but I'm glad you'll vote still 

And yeah, you don't have to where the set if you don't like it, but it would be appreciated. ;3


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 15, 2009)

So there are Yaoi sets . Depending on how mortifying it is I will wear it despite my aversion to Yaoi.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 15, 2009)

Lol, did I just see some butthurt in a set making competition?

If you don't like yaoi, deal with it. I am, cause part of Itachi's fandom is yaoi.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 15, 2009)

Which part would that be?


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2009)

^He just means that a lot of Itachi art, pairings, etc are with guys.  If you look at fanart, there is a lot more ItaSasu, KisaIta, etc than ItaSaku. ;3  



Cloey said:


> PMed



Excellent  <33



The Kid said:


> So there are Yaoi sets . Depending on how mortifying it is I will wear it despite my aversion to Yaoi.



To be honest, there aren't too many pairing sets in general as you'll soon see. :3  But I'm glad you'll still participate no matter what people vote for  



Red Sands said:


> Lol, did I just see some butthurt in a set making competition?
> 
> If you don't like yaoi, deal with it. I am, cause part of Itachi's fandom is yaoi.



Well some people are pretty averse to it, which in a way I can understand   But yeah, when you like a character it's easier if you can embrace all their pairings because there is some great artwork out there even if you don't like the pairing


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 15, 2009)

^ I guess so. =/


Lol, you need to browse the FC more.

Half of anything they talk about would be yaoi.

Itachi has so much yaoi pairings and fanarts that they have their own FC's, if you don't like it plz, stfu.

People here like yaoi, I am not one, and don't like it when people go "EEEW YAOI."

And lol, I thought you were a boy too.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 15, 2009)

Itachi killed his girlfriend. I doubt he is going to go cuddle up to a clone of himself or any other male in the series. If I see an Itachi X Sasuke set I am definitely not wearing that. I will make an exception for other pairings despite how I feel about them.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2009)

I personally love the yaoi pairings. They make up a large part of Itachi fandom.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 15, 2009)

The Kid said:


> Itachi killed his girlfriend. I doubt he is going to go cuddle up to a clone of himself or any other male in the series. If I see an Itachi X Sasuke set I am definitely not wearing that. I will make an exception for other pairings despite how I feel about them.


Then don't, it's optional. No one is forcing you. Besides you're just voting, no one cares.


Death-kun said:


> I personally love the yaoi pairings. They make up a large part of Itachi fandom.



THIS


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 15, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> ^ I guess so. =/
> 
> 
> Lol, you need to browse the FC more.
> ...



Real mature by the way. I believe I expressed my dislike for Yaoi in an acceptable way that in no way shape or form resemples "EEEW YAOI." I was not aware that if I didn't like something I had to shut the fuck up about it. I was aware that I could express myself in an acceptable manner which I did.


----------



## Uffie (Feb 15, 2009)

ItaIta is canon


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm not going to flame you in Julies thread. 



Uffie said:


> ItaIta is canon



Clone sex.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2009)

Uffie said:


> ItaIta is canon



You mean liek dis? 

▀▀▀▀▀▀


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay, lets try and not fight 

If someone doesn't want to wear a yaoi set, if one wins, then that is their choice and I can understand. :3  



Red Sands said:


> ^ I guess so. =/
> 
> Lol, you need to browse the FC more.
> 
> ...



You are right about what the Itachi FC talks about pretty often 



The Kid said:


> Itachi killed his girlfriend. I doubt he is going to go cuddle up to a clone of himself or any other male in the series. If I see an Itachi X Sasuke set I am definitely not wearing that. I will make an exception for other pairings despite how I feel about them.



First, Kishimoto didn't specify gender, so remember it actually could have been a guy. :3  I guess we'll never know 

But if you don't want to wear one, then it is fine <333



Death-kun said:


> I personally love the yaoi pairings. They make up a large part of Itachi fandom.



I love all Itachi pairings


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2009)

Sen said:


> Okay, lets try and not fight
> 
> If someone doesn't want to wear a yaoi set, if one wins, then that is their choice and I can understand. :3
> 
> I love all Itachi pairings



That's what I said, but got ignored. 

Especially ItaDei.


----------



## Uffie (Feb 15, 2009)

nevermind -__-


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 15, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> That's what I said, but got ignored.
> 
> Especially ItaDei.


I stopped. 

ItaXAny famale. 


The Kid said:


> Please flame me I dare you.



Oh lawl, what a bad troll.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2009)

Uffie said:


> MMM MMM MMM
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'd post some, but then this would start to turn into a fanart thread, and that would be derailing the thread. The thread where all the entries are posted would be more appropriate. 

But still...


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2009)

*Stef*   Thanks <33
*
Jason*- Indeed 

*The Kid- *Please don't, I don't want anyone fighting. 

*Uffie*- Please don't :<


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 15, 2009)

The Kid said:


> Thats what I thought. So the next time you want to act like an ass wipe think about whether or not you can back it up.


Meet me somewhere where posts don't count and I won't get another infraction and we'll see.


Death-kun said:


> I'd post some, but then this would start to turn into a fanart thread, and that would be derailing the thread. The thread where all the entries are posted would be more appropriate.



True.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2009)

Please don't come in here and start fights. Completely unnecessary.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 15, 2009)

Fine, DK, you already told me to stop. :<


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2009)

I was talking to The Kid. She came in here, and out of the blue, started fighting with people. Completely unnecessary.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 15, 2009)

The Kid said:


> I will be back to vote. Itachi is too smexy not to come see. *No Yaoi! Please!*



Yes because that is clearly starting a fight Death.


----------



## Uffie (Feb 15, 2009)

You threatened to neg someone over a smiley   That's what you did to create a hostile environment


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2009)

What Uffie said too. 



The Kid said:


> Yes because that is clearly starting a fight Death.



Then I said there were some yaoi entries, but you didn't have to wear the set if you didn't want to. Then I dropped out of the convo almost completely, and you went off from there.


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2009)

NO MORE DISCUSSING THIS ISSUE PLEASE 

It's obvious that yaoi makes some people uncomfortable and others love it, but let's calm down because this contest is *for fun. *  And I don't want any of you to be fighting. :< 

For positive news~ 

I've gotten two new entries today   And I'm expecting one more soon   Although I suppose if this competition is ever repeated, they probably could narrow the time frame.   I feel a bit bad for making you all wait so long 



The Kid said:


> Fine I won't fight in your thread Sen.



Thanks <33

Yaoi can be a pretty big issue in Naruto fandom, I know, some people can be pretty passionate about it.  I just don't want a fight ;3


----------



## Elle (Feb 15, 2009)

Sen said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I read as well... did not specifically say 'girlfriend' which I found very interesting 

And agree as long as they involve Sasuke and Naruto (or Itachi)  XDD

~ also should have my entry ready soon as well.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 15, 2009)

Uffie said:


> You threatened to neg someone over a smiley   That's what you did to create a hostile environment



That was a threat?



Death-kun said:


> What Uffie said too.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I said there were some yaoi entries, but you didn't have to wear the set if you didn't want to. Then I dropped out of the convo almost completely, and you went off from there.



I displayed my distaste for Yaoi in a mature way and Red Sand comes in here telling me to shut the fuck and deal with it and I am starting a fight? I see. It won't happen again.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 15, 2009)

The Kid said:


> Real mature by the way. *I believe I expressed my dislike for Yaoi in an acceptable way that in no way shape or form resemples "EEEW YAOI."* I was not aware that if I didn't like something I had to shut the fuck up about it. I was aware that I could express myself in an acceptable manner which I did.


There was no need for you to post your opinion on a subject like this. No one asked you to inform us of your dislike for yaoi in any form. As the OP stated, tell us if you're in or out. That's all the information that is needed, not crap like "NO YAOI, PLEASE!"

If a person makes a yaoi set, that is their opinion. If you make a yuri one, I won't mind.

Seems my previous attempt to post was filled with fail. Accidentally clicking 'post' is not a good thing. 

Oh, and I'm joining this contest~ 
4 more days left, right?


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2009)

Elle said:


> That's what I read as well... did not specifically say 'girlfriend' which I found very interesting
> 
> And agree as long as they involve Sasuke and Naruto (or Itachi)  XDD
> 
> ~ also should have my entry ready soon as well.



Me too  

I can't wait to get it~ 



Kitsune Naruto said:


> Oh, and I'm joining this contest~
> 4 more days left, right?



Indeed, you have until Wednesday night. :3  I'm glad you're going to participate too 

*Hiroshi or I will make the voting thread sometime on Thursday morning, so please have you entries before then.*


----------



## Uffie (Feb 15, 2009)

The Kid said:


> That was a threat?
> 
> 
> 
> I displayed my distaste for Yaoi in a mature way and Red Sand comes in here telling me to shut the fuck and deal with it and I am starting a fight? I see. It won't happen again.



Ok look, none of us want to fight with you   It would be nice if you could not act so hostile is all.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 15, 2009)

So people are allowed to express their opinion but I am not allowed to express mine because it is generally disliked. Correct me if I am wrong but that is what you basically just said right?


----------



## Elle (Feb 15, 2009)

^_^ don't think that's what he said.  It was potentially inflammatory (as you can see) for you to post your opinion in this thread.  There are other threads that are more appropriate for protesting YAOI.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 15, 2009)

The Kid said:


> So people are allowed to express their opinion but I am not allowed to express mine because it is generally disliked. Correct me if I am wrong but that is what you basically just said right?


No. What I stated was;

Tell us if you're in or out. Nothing more. Not crap like OMGZ GAIS DIS ISH LIEK YAOI I DUN LIEK IT CUZ IT'S TWO MEN AMAGHAD" or OH SHIT GUISE I JUST DUN WANT A YAOI SET SHITZ0R!!1"

Breaking it down for you.

1: Enter thread
2: Say 'in or 'out'
3: Wait for replies
4: ???
5: PROFIT.

Better?


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you for making that clear.


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2009)

NO ONE SHOULD BE TALKING ABOUT THIS ANYONE !

*@The Kid*- You can express your opinion, but you also have insulted some people (by calling them names) just as others haven't been nice in return, so none of you should be arguing this way.

But as Elle said, it can also offend people. :<  So it would be nice if you didn't talk about it in that way.  Just as they shouldn't shove yaoi in your face since you don't like it. 

*@KN*- I can see what you're trying to do, and I understand your side as well since I like yaoi a great deal, but please don't argue anymore. :3

*@Uffie*- True, but don't post yaoi pictures to provoke someone else either. :3


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2009)

I thought this conflict had died down? This is just getting out of hand.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 15, 2009)

It's done, we can go back to discussing our entries.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 15, 2009)

One last question before I let this go completely. Saying I will make an effort to wear the winning sig despite it being against what i like is offending people?

EDIT: Because I recall saying despite me not liking Yaoi I would make an effort to wear the winning sig. Just clarifying.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 15, 2009)

No, there is no need for you to wear it~ if it offends or disturbs you.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't believe that was my question but lets consider it dropped shall we, since I seem to be causing a big problem.


----------



## Yondaime (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, I forgot all about this. I guess I will jump on this tommorow.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes Yondy, please do.  There's still a good amount of time left. <3


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 15, 2009)

The Kid said:


> I don't believe that was my question but lets consider it dropped shall we, since I seem to be causing a big problem.


Read your post again~

No, that is not offensive, but saying *"No yaoi, please!"* is.
It's like you're telling us what to do, with what pics. We can choose whatever pic we want to. 

That's all.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 15, 2009)

Duly Noted. I apologize.


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2009)

Indeed, everyone who wants to should enter


----------



## Bakapanda (Feb 15, 2009)

I know this isn't a fanart thread, but given the The Kid argument, I thought maybe some lighter things might be in order...and I can't wait to see the other entries. 


*Spoiler*: _1_ 









*Spoiler*: _2_ 









*Spoiler*: _3_


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2009)

Cute~ 

Indeed, everyone will get to see them soon enough  

I'm a bit surprised, I've received more than I expected :3


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2009)

Damn it, the waiting is killing me.


----------



## Sen (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice avy 

Not too much longer


----------



## Uffie (Feb 16, 2009)

Peace is restored 

I'm nervous of the competition 

I told Wadas to enter last night so I'm not sure if she did and I think Bismarck is dead or something


----------



## Sen (Feb 16, 2009)

I talked to my Twin last night and she promised to enter   So hopefully she will, but she may be busy. :<  

I know, I haven't seen Bismarck for awhile and Dolphin said she was entering as well, so we'll see


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm scared of what Uffie made. :<

She's good with the light texture stuff. D:


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm scared of everyone's entry. 

.. therefore.. I need stocks to make a 2nd set. 

* Damnit.. I missed all the drama from yesterday.  *


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 16, 2009)

good stock


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I'm scared of everyone's entry.
> 
> .. therefore.. I need stocks to make a 2nd set.
> 
> * Damnit.. I missed all the drama from yesterday.  *


*It got banned* 


Jeαnne said:


>



Jeanne is joining?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

*Jeanne*: You post that there b/c I was here didn't you..  

*Red:* I saw..


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2009)

Damn it, that is good stock.  I would have used it if I didn't make my entries already.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

I wont use it.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2009)

But, it's so lulzy.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 16, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> *Jeanne*: You post that there b/c I was here didn't you..
> 
> *Red:* I saw..






@@red

i am not joining, shoko or woken will win anyway


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2009)

Gee, thanks for the encouragement, Jeanne.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

*Jeanne*: ENTER IT NAO.  
Me win?  nah, there are too many good people here.  

*Red*: * inserts encouraging comment *


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2009)

Jeanne just hasn't seen my GFX work when I get serious.  Though, I did make a simple set and a more complex set. 

Thank you, dear Shoko.


----------



## Uffie (Feb 16, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Gee, thanks for the encouragement, Jeanne.



I believe in us


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes... GFX is Serious Business.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I believe in us


I can't wait to see what you made.  I love your work.


ItaShoko said:


> Yes... GFX is Serious Business.


Exactly.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, I can't wait to see everyone's work. It's so exciting.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 16, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Gee, thanks for the encouragement, Jeanne.


----------



## Sen (Feb 16, 2009)

Jeαnne said:


> @@red
> 
> i am not joining, shoko or woken will win anyway



You never know   Actually Bismarck/Woken hasn't entered, I don't think he will. :<

Also, there are a few new members that are participating as well. 



ItaShoko said:


> Yeah, I can't wait to see everyone's work. It's so exciting.



I know   Some of the entries are amazing


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

*Sen*: You are making me nervous. I Need to do another set.


----------



## Sen (Feb 16, 2009)

Just as planned   Whatever you feel is right~ 

I'm still waiting for Wadas to enter as well, and Dolphin if she has time


----------



## Elle (Feb 16, 2009)

How many entries have you received so far?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes *Sen*, tell us. How many you've got so far?


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2009)

I need to know this too.


----------



## Sen (Feb 16, 2009)

Let me go count, I need to put the last few into my PB anyways (in case my computer breaks down, I don't want to lose any of the entries ;<).


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 16, 2009)

Sen said:


> You never know   Actually Bismarck/Woken hasn't entered, I don't think he will. :<
> 
> Also, there are a few new members that are participating as well.
> 
> ...





:BBBB

so perhaps...huuuuuum


----------



## Ju Baggins (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll not join the competition, but I love Itachi and can't wait to see the sexy entries


----------



## Sen (Feb 16, 2009)

There are currently 20 entries   And 14 contestants if I counted correctly. :3



Jeαnne said:


> :BBBB
> 
> so perhaps...huuuuuum



Think about it


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh shit.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

14?  That's a lot.


----------



## Uffie (Feb 16, 2009)

;_____;

I hate you all


----------



## Sen (Feb 16, 2009)

Uffie 



Ju Baggins said:


> I'll not join the competition, but I love Itachi and can't wait to see the sexy entries



Excellent, hopefully you'll vote and wear the winning set too <3



Red Sands said:


> Oh shit.





ItaShoko said:


> 14?  That's a lot.



I know it seems like too many, maybe I'll go recount   But it is nice that so many people are interested 

Edit: Recounted and I was correct, 14 participants and 20 entries


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Biggest Itachi contest yet. Usually there is only 4-6 people.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2009)

Julie asked everybody to join.


----------



## Elle (Feb 16, 2009)

Sen said:


> ...
> Edit: Recounted and I was correct, 14 participants and 20 entries



Impressive and intimidating .  Can't wait to see all the entries - have a feeling there will be enough 'killer' ones to make the voting very difficult .


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Julie is love by all, so it would make sense.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2009)

I did it for the avatar.


----------



## Sen (Feb 16, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> :hmm Biggest Itachi contest yet. Usually there is only 4-6 people. :LOS



Excellent   Has there ever been one besides the one Wadas did?  The downside with her contest was that you had to actually draw something, etc. ;3



Red Sands said:


> Julie asked everybody to join. :hurr



Well some people did on their own, but luckily some of the people I asked are participating <333  



Elle said:


> Impressive and intimidating :iik.  Can't wait to see all the entries - have a feeling there will be enough 'killer' ones to make the voting very difficult :wtf.



Haha, well I hope you'll still try and enter~ 

I know, the voting should be interesting 



ItaShoko said:


> Julie is love by all, so it would make sense. :kaga



Not exactly, there are some people who hate me   But there are several people that like me and like prizes even more 



Red Sands said:


> I did it for the avatar. :hurr



Exactly what I mean


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Sen said:


> Excellent   Has there ever been one besides the one Wadas did?  The downside with her contest was that you had to actually draw something, etc. ;3


Eh.. I dunno, but usually when there are contest on NFs in regards to a FC, there is only 4-6 people entering. 



> Not exactly, there are some people who hate me   But there are several people that like me and like prizes even more


Who would hate on the sweet Julie.  ... OH JULIET!! pek


----------



## Sen (Feb 16, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Eh.. I dunno, but usually when there are contest on NFs in regards to a FC, there is only 4-6 people entering. :LOS
> 
> Who would hate on the sweet Julie.  ... OH JULIET!! pek



I guess Itachi is just that much more popular   I know for the Bleach Byakuya one, they had about 7 entries, so I'm rather surprised.  That's why I allowed 2 entries   It makes me a bit sad there is only 1 prize with so many people entering, but I guess the admins don't want to give out too much  

It's probably my fault   I can be a bit crazy at times I guess 

Shoko~


----------



## Elle (Feb 16, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Eh.. I dunno, but usually when there are contest on NFs in regards to a FC, there is only 4-6 people entering.
> 
> 
> Who would hate on the sweet Julie.  ... OH JULIET!! pek



The SN fc actually had 17 entries in the last sig contest we had in December - was pleasantly surprised XDD.

Can't imagine anyone not liking her either...


----------



## Sen (Feb 16, 2009)

Elle said:


> The SN fc actually had 17 entries in the last sig contest we had in December - was pleasantly surprised XDD.
> 
> Can't imagine anyone not liking her either...



Actually that was one of the things that inspired me to ask for a contest for the Itachi FC   I ended up not voting because I couldn't choose, but the entries were amazing to see <333

Thanks   Everyone has a bad side though


----------



## Robin (Feb 16, 2009)

... and right when I don't have any time  I want sparkles


----------



## Ju Baggins (Feb 16, 2009)

Sen said:


> Uffie
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, hopefully you'll vote and wear the winning set too <3



Of course I will


----------



## Sen (Feb 16, 2009)

Lazuri said:


> ... and right when I don't have any time  I want sparkles



Well you only have to make a set 



Ju Baggins said:


> Of course I will



Excellent~


----------



## Elle (Feb 16, 2009)

Sen said:


> Actually that was one of the things that inspired me to ask for a contest for the Itachi FC   I ended up not voting because I couldn't choose, but the entries were amazing to see <333
> 
> Thanks   Everyone has a bad side though



So happy you were inspired by that  XD.  Let's hope others here can overcome indecision and vote for this contest .



Lazuri said:


> ... and right when I don't have any time  I want sparkles



Eri!!!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

*Sen*: pek 



Elle said:


> The SN fc actually had 17 entries in the last sig contest we had in December - was pleasantly surprised XDD.
> 
> Can't imagine anyone not liking her either...


Assuming SN stands for SasuNaru... I remember entering the SN FC contest sometime ago I think.. and never knew what happened to that contest. I tried looking for the link and all but I failed. D=




Lazuri said:


> ... and right when I don't have any time  I want sparkles


Lazzy...


----------



## Uffie (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll make it easy for those who can't decide.

Vote for me


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2009)

And the deadline draws closer...


----------



## Robin (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Belle and Shoko  

Sen, well, I only got what, 3 days left?


----------



## Elle (Feb 16, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> *...*
> 
> 
> Assuming SN stands for SasuNaru... I remember entering the SN FC contest sometime ago I think.. and never knew what happened to that contest. I tried looking for the link and all but I failed. D=
> ...



The one I'm referring to was our latest contest, this past December - here and and think the one before that was in November of 07 here. XD


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2009)

Lazzy, it shouldn't take too long to make a good set.


----------



## Sen (Feb 16, 2009)

Elle said:


> So happy you were inspired by that :wtf XD.  Let's hope others here can overcome indecision and vote for this contest :wink.



I know~   Well it's also because the voting wasn't anonymous, I don't really like to vote that often when it's public. :<  



ItaShoko said:


> *Sen*: pek
> 
> Assuming SN stands for SasuNaru... I remember entering the SN FC contest sometime ago I think.. and never knew what happened to that contest. I tried looking for the link and all but I failed. D=





You entered the recent one and forgot? 



Uffie said:


> I'll make it easy for those who can't decide.
> 
> Vote for me



But they won't know which entry is your's 



Death-kun said:


> And the deadline draws closer...



Indeed~ 

*Lazuri*- Yeah, entries are due Wednesday night. ;3  I'm sure you can make one by then though if you want to


----------



## Robin (Feb 16, 2009)

eh, Shoko's probably gonna win anyway, she beats me in siggy making 
















sparkling ItaShoko???


----------



## Uffie (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't worry, I've been slowly melting Shoko's brain


----------



## Yondaime (Feb 16, 2009)

Must we include our stock?


----------



## Robin (Feb 16, 2009)

Uffie, lessee what that does


----------



## Uffie (Feb 16, 2009)

Let's just say it will probably involve gummi bears and Britney 







Actually, that kind of sounds like a winning combination


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2009)

Uffie.


----------



## Sen (Feb 16, 2009)

Lazuri said:


> eh, Shoko's probably gonna win anyway, she beats me in siggy making
> 
> sparkling ItaShoko???



You can still try   You never know who will win, personally I really don't know after seeing them all either. ;3



Yondaime said:


> Must we include our stock?



No, that is not necessary ;3


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

My Brain has been melted. 

BTW sent you a PM Sen.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Feb 17, 2009)

Took me a moment to notice there are 3 different people wearing the same set, I was about to ask what's with the all double posting 

When is that deadline?  I want to see them all already


----------



## Sen (Feb 17, 2009)

Deadline is Wednesday night at midnight (US central time) 

I'll be posting the thread and entries on Thursday morning, anytime between 8am-12n, so there will be a small grace period.  If I receive any entries before I post the thread, I will allow them.  But after the thread is posted, there will be no new entries since everyone has had a month to make them. :3

Also, to give you guys some statistics on the contest~
# of sets/entries: 24
# of participants: 17 (so 6 people have submitted 2 entries, as the rules allow).


----------



## Robin (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry, Sen, I don't think I'll make it, got ton of work to do and a late night class. Maybe next time    I don't even have an idea in my head, if I had, I'd probably do it.



I'll try to get sparklies in the fanart of the month thread :]


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 19, 2009)

Almost time, I'll check in the morning.


----------



## Rainney (Feb 19, 2009)

WHERE WE VOTE?!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll check back in the morning as well.


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Feb 19, 2009)

IT'S NOT TIME YET FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF Finishing my entry at the last minute


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

22 mins left for you Woken..


----------



## Javs (Feb 19, 2009)

SHIT I JUST FINISHED AM I TOO LATE?


----------



## Uffie (Feb 19, 2009)

Sen said there was a period of grace until she wakes up


----------



## Javs (Feb 19, 2009)

THANK GOD .


----------



## Sen (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay, I'm sorry it's so late, school kind of took over my life last night and so I woke up like 3 hours later than I had planned. 

Anyways, posting the entries in a few minutes 

Everyone who entered did an amazing job~ <33  Also, please read the rules before voting. :3

PLEASE DO NOT POST IN THE THREAD UNTIL ALL THE ENTRIES ARE UP.

I will have one last post that will stay when it's okay to post.  Please wait until then. 

Edit: New thread is up~ Link


----------



## Elle (Feb 19, 2009)

Sent in my vote


----------



## Javs (Feb 19, 2009)

As of now, entries #s; 1, 10, 12, 27 are those that I find most appealing .


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 19, 2009)

5 and 9 are great entries.

Great GFX skills.

No. 26 also stands out with the vectors.


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 19, 2009)

I stickied into it, and will be checking my PM box. I'm kinda of wondering if I should have made a dupe for the votes as I get a lot of PMs each day. xD

Anyways, good luck to all! Try not to spam this thread with off-topic posts btw

[edit]
I closed the voting thread. The discussion can continue here since there is no need need for two threads discussing it right?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

Such great entry's.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 19, 2009)

I like # 1, 8, 10, 14 and 21

9, 26 and 27 deserve a honorable mention 

Too bad I have to vote for one but I will rep all 

Edit: shoko are you participating? I hope the ones I listed include yours


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

Why yes I am.  ...


----------



## Sen (Feb 19, 2009)

I think everyone did such a great job 

It's great to see so many different Itachi sets too.  I'm not voting since I know all the entries, etc, but if I was I don't know who I'd choose~ 



Hiroshi said:


> I stickied into it, and will be checking my PM box. I'm kinda of wondering if I should have made a dupe for the votes as I get a lot of PMs each day. xD
> 
> Anyways, good luck to all! Try not to spam this thread with off-topic posts btw
> 
> ...



Haha, that would've been useful~ 

Thanks again~ 

And yeah, this thread is fine too for discussion. :3


----------



## Robin (Feb 19, 2009)

Voted :3

I think I know which one is def Shoko's 


And I JUST realized I could've used an old set that I made a while back  oh well.  ... or couldn't I?


----------



## Sen (Feb 19, 2009)

No, it has to be a set that has never been seen before :3  Sorry 

But thanks for voting pek


----------



## Tieria Erde (Feb 20, 2009)

#1, the creator needs to appear so I can  him/her NAO
#9, great, great colours. I think I know who did it 
FFUUUU-- #10.  now I'm in doubt. NOT. FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP 
#12   <3 LOOOVE to whomever used that. 
#23 I APPROVE 
#27 HOSHI-- obvious creator!


----------



## Uffie (Feb 20, 2009)

Wadas


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 21, 2009)

I must say a lot of those entries are excellent. It is going to be hard choosing a vote for me. I might not vote because its so close.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 21, 2009)

I just love #1, it's style is very appealing and the shape is just wowow. 

The Kid, why the hell were you banned?


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2009)

Please vote all of you 

Everyone says they won't vote because they're so good, but if everyone does that then no one will vote ;< ;< ;<  

Just choose the one you want to wear the most~


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 21, 2009)

I did vote, and I have to say that after browsing all of them, my decision was not changed. It's pretty shape & colors, effects and fanart just made it awesome.


----------



## Darth (Feb 21, 2009)

I voted.. there were some great entries, but the best really stood out. It was an easy vote..


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks both of you 

I know it's hard though, there are so many great entries. <333 

Before the contest ends, I shall comment on what I like about all of them


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm surprised to see that this forum is blessed with so many talented artists, though.


----------



## Darth (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah, I wanted to participate, but unfortunately, the PC with photoshop on it died..


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 22, 2009)

voted  great work everyone :ho


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 22, 2009)

Kitsune Naruto said:


> The Kid, why the hell were you banned?



I got banned for trolling/flame baiting in this thread. 

*Goes off to vote*

EDIT: Only managed to narrow it down to three choices. I need more time to think.

EDIT EDIT: Voted.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 22, 2009)

The Kid said:


> I got banned for trolling/flame baiting in this thread.
> 
> *Goes off to vote*
> 
> ...


Lol, 
Just when we solved this. /sigh

I know, it was kind of hard.


----------



## Darth (Feb 22, 2009)

lol trolling. Didn't see that one coming..

I voted as well.. when are the votes counted?


----------



## Elle (Feb 22, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> lol trolling. Didn't see that one coming..
> 
> I voted as well.. when are the votes counted?



*Voting is from Feb. 19th to Feb. 26th*

She (Hiroshi) will count all the votes and announce the winner around Feb. 28th or March 1st.

Taken from first post of voting thread XD.


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you Elle~ 

And thanks for voting you guys  

One downside though is that we can really see how many people have voted :<  So make sure to tell everyone to vote plz <3


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 22, 2009)

Some of those sigs were straight up epic. The contestants made me have to think long and hard about my vote. 

Do we tell every and anybody to come vote Sen?


----------



## Sen (Feb 23, 2009)

The Kid said:


> Some of those sigs were straight up epic. The contestants made me have to think long and hard about my vote.
> *
> Do we tell every and anybody to come vote Sen?*



Exactly 

I want as many people to vote as possible  

Thanks~ <3


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 23, 2009)

I will put it in my sig.


----------



## Sen (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you~ 

Only about 3 more days to vote everyone


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 24, 2009)

Dunno how long it will take me to count all of 'em. I think I have about 50 votes atm.


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Feb 24, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Dunno how long it will take me to count all of 'em. I think I have about 50 votes atm.



Will you post all the given votes for each entry or only how many the winning entry has?


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2009)

we will find out who made which sigs right???

Because I want to compliment a few select people. Even if they don't win.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 24, 2009)

I want to rep people. Some of them are genius.


I want to steal them all.














Maybe I already did.


I am joking.











Or am I?






Yeah I am joking.


----------



## Sen (Feb 24, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Dunno how long it will take me to count all of 'em. I think I have about 50 votes atm.



I'm off to try and get more people to vote too, so hopefully there should be a few more before Thursday is over 



DarthPotato said:


> we will find out who made which sigs right???
> 
> Because I want to compliment a few select people. Even if they don't win.



Yeah, if it's possible, I'll have Hiroshi unlock that thread or she can do it for me if she's not too busy and either write all the entries makers in the spoiler tag.

For example~
*Spoiler*: _Entry #___ by This Member_ 



Entry here




Or just post the list in the OP. :3

Although that might take a bit, but otherwise the list will be posted in this thread when the winner is announced.  But you will know which entry belongs to which member at the end. <33


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 24, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Dunno how long it will take me to count all of 'em. I think I have about 50 votes atm.



Only 50 thats a little bit depressing 

Anyway I did my part since I was the first one to vote right Hiro


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

Im excited to see how this will turn out. 

I would like to know the creators as well. There are some that I rike very much. I would like to rep them for their excellent work.


----------



## Sen (Feb 24, 2009)

The Kid said:


> I want to rep people. Some of them are genius.
> 
> I want to steal them all.
> 
> ...



 

There are so many epic Itachi sets 



GAR Kamina said:


> Only 50 thats a little bit depressing
> 
> Anyway I did my part since I was the first one to vote right Hiro



I know, you guys need to solicit your friends 



ItaShoko said:


> Im excited to see how this will turn out.
> 
> I would like to know the creators as well. There are some that I rike very much. I would like to rep them for their excellent work.



I am excited as well   Only a few more days~ 

And yeah, there are some amazing set makers. ;3


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 24, 2009)

.:WokeN:. said:


> Will you post all the given votes for each entry or only how many the winning entry has?


Sure if you guys want me to.



Sen said:


> I'm off to try and get more people to vote too, so hopefully there should be a few more before Thursday is over


Oh joy! 



> Yeah, if it's possible, I'll have Hiroshi unlock that thread or she can do it for me if she's not too busy and either write all the entries makers in the spoiler tag.


I'll unlock it for you, since on Thursday I'll probably be busy in Telegrams. If that's alright with you? :3



GAR Kamina said:


> Only 50 thats a little bit depressing
> lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sen (Feb 24, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Sure if you guys want me to.
> 
> Oh joy!
> 
> I'll unlock it for you, since on Thursday I'll probably be busy in Telegrams. If that's alright with you? :3



Yeah, that would be nice for the other contestants I think. :3

Sorry   Thanks for counting 

That sounds great  

I'll edit it on Friday morning my time since everyone should have voted by then.


----------



## Mia (Feb 24, 2009)

so i voted. where do i share my vote?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

Share it here Mia...


----------



## Mia (Feb 24, 2009)

oh shoko im afraid it wasnt your entry tho 

voted for 27th. but damn that was hard.  had at least 5 sets i wanted to vote for


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

No worries, if it is or isn't.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 24, 2009)

Mia said:


> so i voted. where do i share my vote?


Here.


----------



## Mia (Feb 24, 2009)

^already did dude 


it didnt look like your style at least


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 24, 2009)

I dunno, but I'm thinking that I know who made it. 
The first one, that is. :ho


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

*Mia*:I must hush hush. 

*kitsu*:


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 24, 2009)

Sen said:


> Yeah, that would be nice for the other contestants I think. :3


I counted all votes so far.  (Goes to add my vote)



> Sorry   Thanks for counting


No problem. So far it didn't take as long as expected.



> That sounds great


Alright cool!



> I'll edit it on Friday morning my time since everyone should have voted by then.


Fine by me.


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 25, 2009)

What a sweet idea! Not that I'd be clouded by bias or anything 

The turn out was also impressive, I _really_ had to carefully consider which entry I voted for...I barely narrowed it down to four, let alone one.

In the end, I picked entry 1 because it stood out in style and composition. It was fantastically made without looking overly ornate. It also utilized one of my favorite fanarts of Itachi ever. 

Good luck to everyone else who entered! They are all great.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 25, 2009)

I voted for the most epic one of all. However I forget which number it was and I am too lazy to go look.


----------



## Sen (Feb 26, 2009)

Tonight is the last time to vote 

Technically you have until midnight your time, although if you send your vote now (even if it is past midnight in your particular timezone), Hiroshi may still be willing to accept it.  But please vote soon if you haven't yet. 

Tomorrow morning (US Central Time) I will edit in all the set makers names next to their entry(ies), and there will be no more voting once that occurs. <3  Then Hiroshi will post the voting break down and announce the winner on March 1st or the day before. :3


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 27, 2009)

I openned the other thread for you Sen. In addition, all votes are counted.


----------



## Sen (Feb 27, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> I openned the other thread for you Sen. In addition, all votes are counted.



Thanks <3

Voting has ended 

*The winner will be announced tomorrow afternoon* by Hiroshi or myself and I will post the other version of the set so everyone who wishes to participate may. :3

The reason for the wait, even though the votes have been counted so quickly, is that the set will be worn mostly over the weekend (obviously it varies by timezones).  In addition, this will give people time to speculate about the winner  

In addition, the winner will be contacted by Hiroshi and/or another staff member to receive their prize sometime this weekend (unless the staff are extremely busy, but ideally it will be soon <3).  

Thank you so much to everyone that participated 

I can't wait to wear the winning set


----------



## fraj (Feb 27, 2009)

Who will be wearing the set ?


----------



## Darth (Feb 27, 2009)

have the creator's names been put up?


----------



## Sen (Feb 27, 2009)

The creator's names have been listed 

@frajosg- Anyone who wants to join in the fun. :3  I'm hoping all the people who have been participating will, but it's not a requirement. <3


----------



## Hazardous (Feb 28, 2009)

So we all have to ear the winners set? Or do we get to choose anyone?


----------



## Sen (Feb 28, 2009)

^The winning set.  Please do not wear any of the others until after March 1st <3

*Winning Set*







Anyone who would like to join us should wear this set for tomorrow, and tonight if they wish 

Thanks again to everyone that has participated


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats shoko


----------



## Yondaime (Feb 28, 2009)

Does this set make me look fat?


----------



## Sen (Feb 28, 2009)

It looks sexy  

Congrats Shokolate <333  

And to everyone else who competed too pek


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats Shoko. pek Great job everyone.


----------



## Sen (Feb 28, 2009)

That set looks great Jason


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh why thank you, I wanted to be origina- W-W-W-WAIT A MINUTE.


----------



## Captain Snow (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats, ItaShoko!


----------



## Sen (Feb 28, 2009)

Change your set and join us please


----------



## The Boss (Feb 28, 2009)

Holly Fuck.. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 28, 2009)

Good job Shoko, I'm glad you won.  I would rep you, but lol I'm sealed.


----------



## Sen (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats Shoko 

You made an amazing set  <3


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2009)

Shoko cannot be beat...


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 28, 2009)

DK, I lol'd at the ItaSasu set you made.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 28, 2009)

Really guys, thanks for all the vote. pek


Now I can go on with my evil plans to crush Gray Fox with a custom tittle.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2009)

I wasn't aiming to win, I knew I wouldn't. Woken helped me with the trans anyway.  I just decided to use what I liked.

Yes yes do it Shokolate.  Slap that whore Rose as well to make yourself feel even happier.


----------



## Tieria Erde (Mar 1, 2009)

LOOK. I am sick of your faggotry, all of you. 

I will say it once and I hope it is clear for everyone. 
*The ITACHI FC HAS ABSO-FUCKING-LUTELY no say in this competion.*

We didn't joined to vote for someone, we don't have the time nor the fucking conviction to do it. WE DON'T CARE. People just voted for the ones they wanted and that's it. There's no bias, there's no complot. 

If it were like that, I should have won because I am the owner and there's an entry with my stock. 

Stop your whining, YOU LOST. Deal with it.  BAAAAAAAAAAW!!!

I am sick of everyone telling the members of the ItaFC are this and that. We are not, if you retards took the chance to know us, you'd know we are lazy and we can't even troll properly for 5 minutes.

Stop making me rage with your supposed knowledge about us. This was a fair competition and a beautiful set by a very talented person won. There's nothing more to it.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2009)

Godfel rapes.


----------



## Mia (Mar 1, 2009)

wow Wadas 




congrats Shoko pek tho i didnt vote for your set


----------



## Alice (Mar 1, 2009)

Godfel & Sen you should make this contest monthly 

And congrats Shokoluv pek


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats mah shoko, I knew you would win 

King Itachi approves


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 1, 2009)

In all honesty the winning set is excellent. But I preferred entry 8.

Good job to all contestants. I will get around to repping you.


----------



## Darth (Mar 1, 2009)

I voted for KSF's entry.. as awesome as it was..

Can I wear it?


----------



## lucid dream (Mar 1, 2009)

Wadas said:


> I am sick of everyone telling the members of the ItaFC are this and that. We are not,* if you retards took the chance to know us, you'd know we are lazy and we can't even troll properly for 5 minutes.*





Hilarious truth is hilarious.

I don't know what's going on, but swooping down on a HoU poll to vote for Itachi is one thing....comprising the artistic integrity of a competition is another. It's an insulting accusation


----------



## Rainney (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats Shohoe.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 2, 2009)

What is happening?


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry to be ruining the fun, but as the competition is over. I'll be unsticking both the threads and locking them. Good job to all!


----------

